# The Worst Sales Presentation EVER!



## SandyO (Sep 22, 2018)

Just attended a sales presentation from an RCI rep at Wyndham in Branson, MO.  Of course we went to get the discounted show tickets plus a $100 Visa gift card.  It was absolutely the worst presentation we've ever attended and that says a LOT!  We were made to feel stupid and stubborn because we didn't fork over $100,000 (Yes, 100K) for an RCI membership deal. Since Wyndham bought RCI (or the other way around; can't remember since my head was spinning) they are now trying to get people to purchase a huge number of points.  The lies were evident; he was pushy and then downright rude (guy's name is Nick in case any of you are tempted to attend this sales meeting in Branson).  Friends who were there with us were also treated badly by someone named Aaron.  No one bought; we got out alive and enjoyed our tickets and gift cards.  It was awful!


----------



## breezez (Sep 22, 2018)

I always like to ask them if it’s such a great idea login and show me your VIP account.  .   This tends to shut them up!


----------



## Railman83 (Sep 22, 2018)

Foodwriter said:


> Just attended a sales presentation from an RCI rep at Wyndham in Branson, MO.  Of course we went to get the discounted show tickets plus a $100 Visa gift card.  It was absolutely the worst presentation we've ever attended and that says a LOT!  We were made to feel stupid and stubborn because we didn't fork over $100,000 (Yes, 100K) for an RCI membership deal. Since Wyndham bought RCI (or the other way around; can't remember since my head was spinning) they are now trying to get people to purchase a huge number of points.  The lies were evident; he was pushy and then downright rude (guy's name is Nick in case any of you are tempted to attend this sales meeting in Branson).  Friends who were there with us were also treated badly by someone named Aaron.  No one bought; we got out alive and enjoyed our tickets and gift cards.  It was awful!


Why, just why?

Several years of reading this board and I don’t understand why people complained about a horrible presentation they volunteered for, especially if the knew or suspected it would be that way going in.

I get that the Ts sales universe is filled with the worst human debris outside the third riecht, but nobody has to be part of that if they don’t want to.


----------



## Avislo (Sep 22, 2018)

Some people like to go to the presentations for whatever reason and a few of them like to complain about them.  Posting about the presentation, I do not think, is a problem.  However, it would be more interesting post if they said what the sales reps were actually saying.


----------



## Railman83 (Sep 22, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Some people like to go to the presentations for whatever reason and a few of them like to complain about them.  Posting about the presentation, I do not think, is a problem.  However, it would be more interesting post if they said what the sales reps were actually saying.


I would tend to agree about having details making it more interesting.   I do like to know the going rates to track how much I saved going resale.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 22, 2018)

The one thing I think TUGgers do that might put them off is telling the salesperson they wouldn't buy, unless it's resale.  This puts off the salesperson immediately.  Of course, if you are there with points, they can look you up and see that you bought resale, and they just won't like you. 

Even Westin's head salesperson was quite rude to us during a sales presentation two years ago.  He wasn't outright rude, but he did tell me it would cost over $1 million to convert my resale weeks to Staroptions.  I nearly laughed out loud.


----------



## breezez (Sep 22, 2018)

I go sometimes,  just for entertainment. Sometimes I do it to offset my weekend expenses.  Last week in Ft. Lauderdale.

Across from resort was beach, jet ski rentals and cabanas.

Cabana rental $30, 1 hr jet ski rental for 2 $110.

60 minute presentation - Free cabana coupon.  $125Amex Card to pay for jet ski ride and enough for 2 drinks at the bar afterwards.


----------



## Nomad34 (Sep 24, 2018)

Great update yesterday as I attended the 60 minute presentation by Rick Rucker at PCB and effectually gave my message to a very understanding salesperson who agreed about some slick sales offers. Happy to know Wyndham destinations have 4 programs Select Access Presidential and Margaritaville


----------



## kaljor (Sep 24, 2018)

Nomad34 said:


> Great update yesterday as I attended the 60 minute presentation by Rick Rucker at PCB and effectually gave my message to a very understanding salesperson who agreed about some slick sales offers. Happy to know Wyndham destinations have 4 programs Select Access Presidential and Margaritaville




Did you end up buying anything?


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 24, 2018)

kaljor said:


> Did you end up buying anything?



I believe she has learned her lesson the hardest way possible. What has happened to her with Wyndham sales is a very sad story. Her daughter travels with her and they like the freebies. I'm quite surprised they still let her go to the updates because she goes so often. Based on her history with Wyndham that they allow her to go, give their pitch and present any sales proposals to her for her consideration should be construed as elder abuse.


----------



## Panina (Sep 24, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The one thing I think TUGgers do that might put them off is telling the salesperson they wouldn't buy, unless it's resale.  This puts off the salesperson immediately.  Of course, if you are there with points, they can look you up and see that you bought resale, and they just won't like you.
> 
> Even Westin's head salesperson was quite rude to us during a sales presentation two years ago.  He wasn't outright rude, but he did tell me it would cost over $1 million to convert my resale weeks to Staroptions.  I nearly laughed out loud.


The lightbulb went on.  Immediately play dumb and say I came to see what resales you have available as these have the best prices.


----------



## BillyBob444 (Sep 24, 2018)

Nomad34 said:


> Great update yesterday as I attended the 60 minute presentation by Rick Rucker at PCB and effectually gave my message to a very understanding salesperson who agreed about some slick sales offers. Happy to know Wyndham destinations have 4 programs Select Access Presidential and Margaritaville


Thats what counts. Got the rewards and just say NO. People agree to go to updates and then P n M about it.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 24, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The one thing I think TUGgers do that might put them off is telling the salesperson they wouldn't buy, unless it's resale.  This puts off the salesperson immediately.  Of course, if you are there with points, they can look you up and see that you bought resale, and they just won't like you.
> 
> Even Westin's head salesperson was quite rude to us during a sales presentation two years ago.  He wasn't outright rude, but he did tell me it would cost over $1 million to convert my resale weeks to Staroptions.  I nearly laughed out loud.



In what world does getting angry at your prospective client work? I really wonder about this. At our one (and only) Vidata presentation in Mexico many years ago, the guy basically called us liars for saying that 1) we owned at an independent resort, because there is apparently no such thing, even though my mother serves on the HOA board, 2) our HOA dues were under $500/year--IMPOSSIBLE!  and 3) that we used said resort to trade into one of the Royals (before they went AI.) It was *hilarious!* As though insulting and trying to gaslight us would make it harder for us to say no, when, in the real world we live in, it made it _so much easier. _ While notorious for having some of the highest pressure sales out there, it was literally the one we've been the least tempted by, just because the behavior was so over-the-top rude. I think we were literally laughing out loud at him by the end.

(Hardest one we've said no to: pre-construction at Bonnet Creek. We actually bought an explorer package and then rescinded later that day.)


----------



## chapjim (Sep 25, 2018)

amycurl said:


> (Hardest one we've said no to: pre-construction at Bonnet Creek. We actually bought an explorer package and then rescinded later that day.)



Any regrets on this one?


----------



## bestpal38 (Sep 25, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> I believe she has learned her lesson the hardest way possible. What has happened to her with Wyndham sales is a very sad story. Her daughter travels with her and they like the freebies. I'm quite surprised they still let her go to the updates because she goes so often. Based on her history with Wyndham that they allow her to go, give their pitch and present any sales proposals to her for her consideration should be construed as elder abuse.


I am in Vegas once a month at least, and go to the sales updates everytime. I'm surprised they let me, and the reaction of the sales weasels when they see me, is priceless


----------



## amycurl (Sep 25, 2018)

chapjim said:


> Any regrets on this one?



Nah. It wasn't the right time in our lives for another timeshare. At this point, if I buy something else, it'll be WorldMark points resale for use at National Parks out west and a good deal into DVC onsite. To me, that would be the best of both worlds.


----------



## DEScottzz (Sep 25, 2018)

In my experience, abad sales presentation is one from which I need to be rude in order to escape. I just don't like being rude.


----------



## Nomad34 (Sep 25, 2018)

I kept telling them that sales has told me to stop taking up their time but they insisted that since I walked out last month in TN I really needed to see the major changes since 6.1 with Wyndham Destinations. Most of this I have been informed by TUG as I see new complaints posted and realize changes are taking place but not as I had thought the split would identify. Thankful for an organized turnover with solutions for all who play the game according to rules.


----------



## Nomad34 (Sep 25, 2018)

I agree but sometimes you have to do it. The worst salesman was number 4 last February when he gave me the sob story of how would I feel if my children or grandchildren told me they couldn't convince me to buy and they wouldn't be able to feed their family. I just said they need to get another job.


----------



## kaljor (Sep 27, 2018)

I have a question about folks that hate the sales meetings but keep going to them.  I've had 7 Wyndham stays since buying in.  Twice I was not offered to go.  Once I said no, and accepted an "In Room Survey" instead which maybe could have become a sales pitch, but the woman who came in was very smart and very pleasant, and determined almost immediately that I wasn't buying so there was no issue with that.  The other 4 times, I said yes twice, and no twice.  

For the 2 no's and 2 yes's I had to give them a deposit.  For the 2 yes's, no problem, I wanted the gift and I knew I would go.  For the two no's I discovered that they have no real answer if you say "I'd like to go, but there's no way in hell that I'm going to give you even one dollar as a deposit".  I meant it to.  At those two resorts, I really didn't care about the gift. In fact, I would have gone, but I wasn't willing to pay in advance.

So has anyone tried just staying adamant about not giving a deposit? I find that easier than arguing at length about why I don't want to go.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Sep 27, 2018)

kaljor said:


> I have a question about folks that hate the sales meetings but keep going to them.  I've had 7 Wyndham stays since buying in.  Twice I was not offered to go.  Once I said no, and accepted an "In Room Survey" instead which maybe could have become a sales pitch, but the woman who came in was very smart and very pleasant, and determined almost immediately that I wasn't buying so there was no issue with that.  The other 4 times, I said yes twice, and no twice.
> 
> For the 2 no's and 2 yes's I had to give them a deposit.  For the 2 yes's, no problem, I wanted the gift and I knew I would go.  For the two no's I discovered that they have no real answer if you say "I'd like to go, but there's no way in hell that I'm going to give you even one dollar as a deposit".  I meant it to.  At those two resorts, I really didn't care about the gift. In fact, I would have gone, but I wasn't willing to pay in advance.
> 
> So has anyone tried just staying adamant about not giving a deposit? I find that easier than arguing at length about why I don't want to go.



At Bonnett Creek, they wouldn't take no for an answer no matter how many times I said it. So I signed up, but laughed at the guy when he then asked for a deposit because why on earth would I PAY FOR SOMETHING I KEPT TELLING HIM I DIDN'T WANT TO DO. I didn't pay the deposit, and then cancelled the appointment two days later by phone.


----------



## Richelle (Sep 27, 2018)

Foodwriter said:


> Just attended a sales presentation from an RCI rep at Wyndham in Branson, MO.  Of course we went to get the discounted show tickets plus a $100 Visa gift card.  It was absolutely the worst presentation we've ever attended and that says a LOT!  We were made to feel stupid and stubborn because we didn't fork over $100,000 (Yes, 100K) for an RCI membership deal. Since Wyndham bought RCI (or the other way around; can't remember since my head was spinning) they are now trying to get people to purchase a huge number of points.  The lies were evident; he was pushy and then downright rude (guy's name is Nick in case any of you are tempted to attend this sales meeting in Branson).  Friends who were there with us were also treated badly by someone named Aaron.  No one bought; we got out alive and enjoyed our tickets and gift cards.  It was awful!



Cendant Corporation bought RCI back in 1996.  Fairfield was bought by Cendant in 2001.  Then in 2006, Cendant spun off their hospitality division into Wyndham Worldwide, and put the timeshare division as a subsidiary called Wyndham Vacation resorts.  As you know, Wyndham worldwide spun off it's timeshare division into it's own company, Wyndham destinations.  So RCI went from being an independently owned company, to owned by Cendant, to being spun off into Wyndham Worldwide, to being Spun off into Wyndham destination.  RCI is a subsidiary of Wyndham destinations.  The guy was a Wyndham sales guy.  I am not sure if there are RCI sales guys anymore, but if there are, they are not at Wyndham resorts.  

With that said, they are still selling 28,000 point packages, but I think that is only through telesales, but someone can correct me if i am wrong.  They've been saying the same lie of "Our lowest package is 105,000/154,000,400,00/etc, but i can probably get you a one time exception for a lower package) for years.  That's about as common as the "You have to 'upgrade' to CWA or your maintenance fees will quadruple next year!" lie.  The timeshare sales people work off of commission.  Some, when they know for sure they are not going to get a sale, throw a temper tantrum that would rival a three year old temper tantrum.  Those people clearly need a new line of work.  If you want to avoid those people, just say no to the marketing people at checkin.  I had a Parking Pass Nazi at Seawatch that was not taking no for an answer, I had to walk away from her while she was still talking.  I talked to one of the hospitality staff later and they said they've heard people yell at them and call them names.  So do not worry about being rude.  They may act like a child when they don't get their way, but it's not your problem.  Their marketing people's job description literally says, "Must be able to handle rejection"  If they react poorly, they are not qualified for that job and should find a new line of work.

Moral of the story.  Avoid the sales updates.  If you get a particularly brutal parking pass nazi, either walk away or tell him/her you will create a scene if she/he does not hand over the parking passes.  Or maybe tell them if you wanted to throw away money, you'd pay for her/him to go to college.  When they look at you dumb, say "Well, at least your pretty".  They will see it as a compliment, so you may want to clarify that it wasn't, and that you are saying they are to stupid to get buy on anything but their looks.  That should get them to send you on your way.  I promise you, assuming it's not their first hour at the job, they've heard worse.


----------



## breezez (Sep 27, 2018)

I have never really had a bad presentation.   I have had some more interesting than others and I like hearing all the spin they put on things.

The sales reps I have always get peeved once they get one on one with me after the big group live fest.

It starts like this - before group love fest rep will make small talk.   I make sure not to feed them any info, but try to be nice.   After the group fest we go to their cubicle and then they try to pull info out of me.   I listen to them hype their latest spiel then I counter every thing their saying.

You can’t do that with resell points - would you like to see my past/future reservations?

You don’t have access to WM properties. I know you would bring that up I know I can’t use Club Pass, but come on you and me both know it’s not a great value, but hey I want access to those locations.  So I have WorldMark also.

Yah, but you can’t use your points for travel, cruises, cars or for nightly exchanges.   Well I knew you would bring that up too.   After hearing you guys in previous up dates tell me what I did not have access to I bought RCI Points.  Now I actually can do all those things and I might add I also get value on those points a smidge higher than MF.   I would be upside down with Wyndham points.

Yeah, but you can’t convert to hotel points in blue thread or get help paying MFs.    Bad idea, plus I have enough TS that I don’t need hotels.  In fact I bought them so I didn’t have to stay in hotels.  Eexchange is not that good of value either.

So if you know your program so well and what you can do as a resell owner why did you even come to the presentation.   Mmm. Because I told them not interested 6+ times at check in.   But after 5th time calling room in 3 days I cave and went to presentation figuring I would get $125 gift card to use at tonight’s diner.

Okay let’s get you to gifting and get you out of here.


----------



## Richelle (Sep 27, 2018)

breezez said:


> I have never really had a bad presentation.   I have some more interesting than others and I like hearing all the spin the put on things.
> 
> The sales reps I have always peeved once that get one on one with me after the big group live fest.
> 
> ...



That's similar to how mine have gone recently.  I stopped being polite and outright called them out on their donkey dung lies.  

"You cannot search by city on the new website"

"yes I can, look.  Oh and i can do state and US regions too"

"Do you think that shows you all the inventory?  It doesn't show you presidential reserve."

"When that 25% of PR inventory is still available to book, i see it.  Otherwise, i am not going to see it because i am not a PR member"

"All of our resorts are going to CWA.  Soon, you'll only be able to book your home resort and nothing else"

"Since the last guy told me that deeded was the way to go, I am going to say one of you is lying.  Or, both deeded and CWA are here to stay because you guys make a ton of money buy scaring people into thinking they need what they don't have"

"Well, there is less deeded inventory available to deeded owners.  You'll get better availability with CWA"

"Depends on the resort.  Some have more CWA then others.  Out of curiosity, what are you going to tell me the minimum buy in is?"

"$105,000"

"hahahahahahahaha"

He got tired of me.  I was off to get my gift as soon as the alarm went off.


----------



## BillyBob444 (Sep 27, 2018)

Richelle said:


> Cendant Corporation bought RCI back in 1996.  Fairfield was bought by Cendant in 2001.  Then in 2006, Cendant spun off their hospitality division into Wyndham Worldwide, and put the timeshare division as a subsidiary called Wyndham Vacation resorts.  As you know, Wyndham worldwide spun off it's timeshare division into it's own company, Wyndham destinations.  So RCI went from being an independently owned company, to owned by Cendant, to being spun off into Wyndham Worldwide, to being Spun off into Wyndham destination.  RCI is a subsidiary of Wyndham destinations.  The guy was a Wyndham sales guy.  I am not sure if there are RCI sales guys anymore, but if there are, they are not at Wyndham resorts.
> 
> With that said, they are still selling 28,000 point packages, but I think that is only through telesales, but someone can correct me if i am wrong.  They've been saying the same lie of "Our lowest package is 105,000/154,000,400,00/etc, but i can probably get you a one time exception for a lower package) for years.  That's about as common as the "You have to 'upgrade' to CWA or your maintenance fees will quadruple next year!" lie.  The timeshare sales people work off of commission.  Some, when they know for sure they are not going to get a sale, throw a temper tantrum that would rival a three year old temper tantrum.  Those people clearly need a new line of work.  If you want to avoid those people, just say no to the marketing people at checkin.  I had a Parking Pass Nazi at Seawatch that was not taking no for an answer, I had to walk away from her while she was still talking.  I talked to one of the hospitality staff later and they said they've heard people yell at them and call them names.  So do not worry about being rude.  They may act like a child when they don't get their way, but it's not your problem.  Their marketing people's job description literally says, "Must be able to handle rejection"  If they react poorly, they are not qualified for that job and should find a new line of work.
> 
> Moral of the story.  Avoid the sales updates.  If you get a particularly brutal parking pass nazi, either walk away or tell him/her you will create a scene if she/he does not hand over the parking passes.  Or maybe tell them if you wanted to throw away money, you'd pay for her/him to go to college.  When they look at you dumb, say "Well, at least your pretty".  They will see it as a compliment, so you may want to clarify that it wasn't, and that you are saying they are to stupid to get buy on anything but their looks.  That should get them to send you on your way.  I promise you, assuming it's not their first hour at the job, they've heard worse.


Most of you people must not have a will power. I bargain to get the highest possible reward that they will give. I have had 2 place give me 175$ gift card and will not settle for less than 150$ which I get all the time. I just say NO and when timer goes off we are out of there. I have had 4 sales presentation in a 3 week time frame when I was on a trip thru Cali. Told them I just had one 2 days ago. No problem here is 125 card. So I took there card and moved on. Made 600$ on that trip which was than enough to pay for my meals but each to their own


----------



## Fredflintstone (Sep 27, 2018)

Railman83 said:


> Why, just why?
> 
> Several years of reading this board and I don’t understand why people complained about a horrible presentation they volunteered for, especially if the knew or suspected it would be that way going in.
> 
> I get that the Ts sales universe is filled with the worst human debris outside the third riecht, but nobody has to be part of that if they don’t want to.



And...you can walk or wheel yourself out the door at anytime. The minute they cross the line, I’m out of there. I don’t need a 100 bux that bad.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MaryBella7 (Sep 27, 2018)

BillyBob444 said:


> Most of you people must not have a will power. I bargain to get the highest possible reward that they will give. I have had 2 place give me 175$ gift card and will not settle for less than 150$ which I get all the time. I just say NO and when timer goes off we are out of there. I have had 4 sales presentation in a 3 week time frame when I was on a trip thru Cali. Told them I just had one 2 days ago. No problem here is 125 card. So I took there card and moved on. Made 600$ on that trip which was than enough to pay for my meals but each to their own



You sure do love to insult people. I have an excellent will power. Far greater than my husband's, but they still do not relent when I say no regardless of how rude or direct I am. I am glad for you that you are so amazing and so much better than the rest of us.


----------



## BillyBob444 (Sep 27, 2018)

MaryBella7 said:


> You sure do love to insult people. I have an excellent will power. Far greater than my husband's, but they still do not relent when I say no regardless of how rude or direct I am. I am glad for you that you are so amazing and so much better than the rest of us.


I am not insulting people, just telling like it is. Set a timer on your phone and at the 90 minute mark leave....simple


----------



## nicemann (Sep 28, 2018)

bestpal38 said:


> I am in Vegas once a month at least, and go to the sales updates everytime. I'm surprised they let me, and the reaction of the sales weasels when they see me, is priceless


What Vegas property do you usually attend the updates at?  I'm trying to see the going reward for attending one.  I am at the Grand Desert in two weeks.


----------

